# Mighty mole hunter!



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 9, 2014)

Pardon the title, I honestly did not know what it was I was photographing until it was to late...so im sorry in advance if anyone is bothered by the pictures that follow.
So it was a normal day. Mara was being a nut and running around grabbing snow to fling it into the air. (Her new favorite game when she sees me.)









Mara ran around me and floundered her way through the snow like a loon, until we reached the goats.
I took quite a few pictures of my little goat babys before I spotted, Trinity, Maras sister playing with what looked like a hunk of wood.


 

 


Until she flung it over to me and my camera picked up exactly what it was...



She quickly flattened it and lost interest, but with the recent thaw I have spotted six other dead moles on her side, and four on Maras side, which was why I decided to share these pictures. Perhaps i should make Trinity a GGD. Garden guardian dog lol
But anyway! Do any of your LGD's hunt small critters? Or do my girls just have issues with moles and other small rodents?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2014)

Love the pictures! Garden Guard Dogs!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 10, 2014)

My Saints loves to find mice through the snow! The female once dug up a dead cat ( out in a field) through 3 ft of snow and a ft of ice. She loves working that nose of hers.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 14, 2015)

I've seen a lot of people talking about how their LGDs are better mice hunters than their cats are, ha ha.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful dogs you have... vermin killer is just a bonus attribute!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 15, 2015)

I still don't know if they smell them or hear them but they can sure zoom in on them.  My Aussie will suddenly stop and just freeze with her ears up for up to several minutes without moving.  She will make a couple of pounces and just dive into the ground with her paws and will come up with a mole just about every time.


----------

